# Karakoram 1993 black/white?



## ceee (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo!

Mit dieser Errungenschaft melde ich mich auch mal bei den GT-verrückten als offiziell angesteckt.  

Ich habe die Rahmennummer noch nicht, der Verkäufer kommt wohl erst morgen wieder. Meine Vorstellung ist: Lenker, Vorbau, Sattel, LR in weiss. Eine weiße HS33 ist mir leider raus, obwohl ich schon 15 über mein Limit geboten habe, also wirds ne V-Break, s/w Hebel hab ich schon geschossen.

Ich bin immer noch am Schwanken ob ich es Retro halten soll, oder Zeittechnisch einen Komponentenmix mache. Anbauteile in weiss wirds aus der Zeit wohl kaum geben, oder?

Ebenso unschlüssig bin ich noch über die letztendliche Verwendung. Starr bleibt es, aber es stellt sich noch die Frage ob MTB oder Balloon mit entsprechend auszutauschenden Läufrädern, wobei es fürs Ballon einen NaDy geben sollte, was dann wieder die Frage nach einer Dezenten, am besten an Rahmenteilen angebrachten Lichtanlage aufwirft.

Na da hab ich mir was eingebrockt  

Chris...


----------



## Manni1599 (3. Juni 2008)

Moin Chris,

erstmal Glückwunsch zu diesem Schmuckstück von Rahmen und willkommen im Club der GT-Verrückten.

Wenn ich so einen geilen Karakoram mein eigen nennen würde, gäbe es nur eine Richtung: So weit wie möglich Original aufbauen. Bitte nicht als Ballonrad verunstalten (sicher, da gibt es auch schöne Aufbauten) oder übertrieben schwarz weiss. Das kann man imho mit älteren, neu lackierten oder gepulverten Rahmen oder nicht so "Wertvollen" Bikes tun.

Was ich mir auch durchaus vorstellen könnte, wäre ein starrer, jedoch moderner Aufbau. Unbedingt aber als Mountainbike. 
Ich fahre sehr viel starr und muss sagen, das macht wirklich Spaß, auch und vor allem im Gelände.


Letztendlich musst Du aber Dir selbst folgen, und wenn Du erst richtig angefixt bist, kommen sowieso weiter hübsche Bikes dazu. Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung....

Viel Spaß also hier und mit Deinem *Karakoram MOUNTAINBIKE!* 
Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (3. Juni 2008)

Schöner Rahmen zum guten Kurs  

In erster Linie würde ich den Aufbau von Einsatzbereich abhängig machen. Wenn du damit hauptsächlich durch die Stadt cruisen willst, mach ruhig einen Ballonrenner draus. Meiner ist - trotz guter "Konkurrenz" im Haus - das meistgefahrene Rad. Es macht einfach Laune, mit den fetten Reifen (Schwalbe Fat Frank) und wenig Druck überall rüberzurumpeln. Mit gut Luft drin rollen die bei Bedarf auch ganz flott. Und ich hatte noch nie (!) einen Platten.

Wenn du aber auch oft im Wald unterwegs bist, kommst du an Stollenreifen nicht vorbei.

Mein Alltagsesel (mittlerweile mit Schutzblechen und Gepäckträger verunstaltet  ):

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3763754&postcount=3387


----------



## ceee (4. Juni 2008)

Danke euch beiden. Ich bin im Moment auch noch starr + Big Apple + ~1.8Bar unterwegs und fahre bisher 80% befestigte Wege. Das soll sich aber auch ändern. 2 Räder je nach Einsatzzweck zu haben ist natürlich eine schönere Vorstellung als ein Hybridrad, bei dem man funktionell oder optisch Kompromisse eingehen muss.

Für reine Geländefahrten stell ich mir allerdings eher was mit Federgabel vor, von daher sollte der Rahmen von vornherein für Federgabeln ausgelegt sein - also nicht der Kara


----------



## korat (4. Juni 2008)

freut mich, daß du dich für das GT entschieden hast, und willkommen hier bei uns!
(du hast mir woanders eine pn zum thema geschrieben...)

das ist wirklich ein schönes karadingsbums.
und wo wir hier schon alle versammelt sind: den gab es doch nie als rahmenset, oder hab ich was verpaßt? aus welchem grund ihn dann der verkäufer 97 so nackt hat kaufen können, werden wir wohl nie erfahren.

ich halte ihn übrigens für einen 94er, genauer geht das dann mit der rahmennummer.

ja dann halt uns mal mit dem aufbau auf dem laufenden!
ps. wir lieben bilder!


----------



## Kint (4. Juni 2008)

korat schrieb:


> ich halte ihn übrigens für einen 94er, genauer geht das dann mit der rahmennummer.



warum ???

jau aber irgendwo muss ja die garantie gedeckt worden sein - sprich es müssen immer mal mehr rahmen als räder produziert worden sein.


----------



## korat (4. Juni 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> warum ???



wegen der farbe.
93=ferrari red, black light (muster!)
94=purple, gloss black

muß aber auch nix heißen, da ja wohl immer auch vom katalog abweichende farben produziert wurden


----------



## Kint (5. Juni 2008)

korat schrieb:


> wegen der farbe.
> 93=ferrari red, black light (muster!)
> 94=purple, gloss black
> 
> muß aber auch nix heißen, da ja wohl immer auch vom katalog abweichende farben produziert wurden



das ist in der tat ein argument....


----------



## ceee (17. Juni 2008)

Wie man hier nachlesen kann ist er endlich da.   Die Rahmennummer (kommt mir etwas kurz vor) ist: *H3 8079* Ein Datum kann ich darin aber leider nicht erkennen, also kein Rückschluss auf das Herstellungsjahr?

Chris...


----------



## ceee (30. September 2008)

Nennt mich langsam, aber das Kara besteht immer noch aus einem (immer größer werdenden) Teilehaufen im Wohnzimmer. Heute ist mein Steuersatz gekommen ein Syncros FR1, ich hoffe das war die richtige Wahl, wollte eigentlich einen AM, aber der war vergriffen. So iss er zwar doppelt so schwer, aber CroMo zu CroMo 

Ich hab son Teil noch nie verbaut, bekomme aber wahrscheinlich Hilfe ... ich frag mich nur wohin mit dem Syncros-Schriftzügen auf dem Steuersatz. Nach vorne + hinten, oder nach rechts + links?

Chris...


----------



## zaskar-le (1. Oktober 2008)

Hi Chris, lass mal: ich brauche auch immer fast ein halbes Jahr im Schnitt 

Sehe grad jetzt zum ersten Mal die Fotos, GEILER Rahmen, was waren die damals doch schön!  Bezüglich der Steuersatzausrichtung: früher war das Geschmackssache, ich mache es immer an die Seiten, aber das ist persönliche Vorliebe. Funktionalen Aspekt hatte es früher nicht und heute auch nicht, auch wenn ich feststellen muss, dass ich bei neueren Parts seeeehr häufig hinter dem Mond lebe 

Kann mich nach dem Anblick dieser Rahmenskulptur Manni nur anschließen - mach es klassisch. 
Wenn nicht - no problem, Hauptsache es gefällt DIR! 
Was für Teile liegen denn da so im Wohnzimmer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ceee (1. Oktober 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Was für Teile liegen denn da so im Wohnzimmer?



Leider nicht viel originales.





Geax Tatoo in weiss, SRAM Sl Bremsgriffe, Kore-Vorbauten, ne XT Shark Fin , Syncros Steuersatz, Campa Kurbel, die noch geschwärzt wird, no-name-Lenker, weisse sehr coole Griffe leider von Specialized.

Es fehlen also noch: LR. Die sollen mit Alfine, also auch kein NOS, Innenlager, Stütze (Syncros), Flite, V-Brakes. Die brakes sollen weiss, also leider nix mit parallelogrammsystem, die wird man kaum pulvern können 

So viel zu den Vorstellungen, wenn sich der Haufen spätestens im Frühjahr fahren lässt 

Chris...


----------



## oldschooler (1. Oktober 2008)

sorry, aber das was da liegt kann nicht dein ernst sein?!

nicht an diesen schönen rahmen...


----------



## ceee (1. Oktober 2008)

Wieso? Was denn genau nicht?  

Chris...


----------



## schoenw (1. Oktober 2008)

oldschooler schrieb:


> sorry, aber das was da liegt kann nicht dein ernst sein?!
> 
> nicht an diesen schönen rahmen...



ja ja, so einen schönen rahmen. ich hab grad so einen in ferrari red zu verkaufen. und nix.


----------



## zaskar-le (1. Oktober 2008)

schoenw schrieb:


> ja ja, so einen schönen rahmen. ich hab grad so einen in ferrari red zu verkaufen. und nix.



...vielleicht wird's was, wenn Du das "VERKAUFT!" rausnimmst?!


----------



## schoenw (2. Oktober 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> ...vielleicht wird's was, wenn Du das "VERKAUFT!" rausnimmst?!



stimmt. wenn sich bis ende der woche niemand meldet, dann wird er abgeschliffen, neu lackiert und aufgebaut. fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldschooler (2. Oktober 2008)

schoenw schrieb:


> ja ja, so einen schönen rahmen. ich hab grad so einen in ferrari red zu verkaufen. und nix.



und? ich bezeichne als schönen rahmen... und wenn a) der zustand deines besser wäre oder der preis niedriger und b) ich nicht schon eins in ferrarirot besäße(siehe album) dann würd ich ihn nehmen...

grundsolide ausgangsbasis für ein schönes rädchen...(ich frag heut im training mal nen kollegen)


----------



## cleiende (2. Oktober 2008)

ceee schrieb:


> Leider nicht viel originales.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Gott, das ist ja echt ein "Haufen".
Du willst das Rad etwas moderner aufbauen, das geht sicher. Schau mal in den "Ketzerei" Thread, da siehst Du mein American mit Alfine.
Bitte sei so gut und würfele nicht alles durcheinander. 

Die Geax Reifen kannst du täglich saubermachen, nimm doch sowas wie den Kojak (fette schwarze Walze)
KORE ist gut, bitte einfarbig. Oder einen weissen Vorbau mit schwarzem Lenker.
Stütze wenn vorne Kore dann auch hinten. Oder eine weisse Procraft (?) wenn vorne weisser Vorbau.
Die Alfine Nabe hoffentlich in schwarz? Dazu gibt es auch einen schwarzen Kettenspanner von Shimano der die Kette von der Strebe fernhält.
Die Shark-Fin ist Verschwendung.
Campa-Kurbel umlackieren? Pfui-bah. Nimm lieber eine alte schwarze LX, Kratzer kriegt die Kurbel eh. Die Alfine hat in etwa die Abstimmung wie 11-34, brauchst Du vorne wirklich zwei Blätter?
Bremsen: Die neuen XT V-Brakes sind eher etwas matt, könnten passen.
Damit wärst Du bei einer schwarzen Rakete mit weissen Akzenten.
Ach ja, no-name ist sicher keine Schande, auch KORE kommt von Kalloy. Solange nicht fett "Cheap Shit" oder gar "Specialized" draufsteht ;-)


----------



## ceee (21. Mai 2009)

So, ich beleb den Thread hier mal wieder ein bischen. Nachdem die PrÃ¼fungen rum sind und ein Kumpel mich lange angeschoben hat rollt das Projekt wieder und in meiner Wohnung steht fast schon ein fertiges Bike.









Die Campakurbel ist beim pulvern, eine StÃ¼tze von Kore sollte noch kommen, im Moment ist ne GT verbaut und weisse Magnesium-Plattformpedale sollen auch noch dran. Bei der Kurbel und nem Preis von 25â¬ fÃ¼rs pulvern konnt ich nicht widerstehen die mal in schwarz zu sehen. Die Alfine sitzt noch nicht ganz so wie ich das gerne hÃ¤tte. Wenn das behoben ist wird auch der Zug gescheit verlegt.

Big Apples oder Kojacks wÃ¤ren eine alternative. Da ich die GEAX nun schon ne Weile rumliegen hab fahr ich die erst mal runter, mal sehen wie die sich mit Dreck verstehen.

Chris...


----------



## tofu1000 (22. Mai 2009)

Also ich finds gut! Ich finds nur immer doof wenn Reifen, Griffe o.ä. mit der Zeit vergilben und dann nicht mehr so richtig passen wollen... Aber wie gesagt: Mir gefällts!


----------



## ceee (18. September 2016)

Das Kara ist aktuell übrigens im Bikemarkt zu haben  http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/810294-gt-karakoram-18-46cm-balloon-bike-selbstbau-eisdiele


----------

